
Nmap: new scripts for natpmp, riak, memcached, redis, socks, http-proxy, vmware - g3orge
http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2012/q1/11
======
fyodor
Patrik is a script-writing machine! Thanks to his work (and many other
people), we now have 307 NSE scripts. They are all documented here:

<http://nmap.org/nsedoc/>

Also, we released a new version of Nmap today with 51 new scripts and many
other improvements:

5.61TEST4 Release Notes: <http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2012/q1/23>

Download Page: <http://nmap.org/download.html>

------
feydr
haven't used any of these -- but if you scan a couple class B's of popular
hosting providers like aws, rackspace, etc. -- you'd be surprised at the % of
things like memcached/redisd/hbase/etc.. that don't even have the most basic
auth -- and people store all sorts of craziness in there

it's 2012 and everyone still cares not at all about security

